# Nvidia connector problem



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 17, 2012)

After Nvidia update I get this error:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Your GeForce 8800 GTX graphics card does not have the necessary
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): external power cables attached; X will not start unless
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): this is rectified. Please shut down your computer, open
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): its case, and attach the appropriate power connectors.
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Your video card may have multiple power connectors. If
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): so, each must be attached to a separate power cable.
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Please see the documentation provided with your video card
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): for more details.
```
I recompile kernel and my xorg.conf file is just fine.
I also checked my 6 pins on the side of my graphics card.
There are two 6 pins and they go to different slots on my power suplly. So my graphics card have the right power.
How to solve this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2012)

What version of the nvidia-driver?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 17, 2012)

from 
#pkg_info | grep nvidia
I get version 304.64


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2012)

That is the last version in the ports. NVidia however has a newer one, you might want to try it. It may be a bug in this particular version.

Simply change the version numbers in the Makefile to 310.19 and run *make makesum*. The port should build normally after that.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok. Now works fine  Thanks a lot


----------

